# Large Plastisol Heat Transfers



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey Folks been a log time since I had a question for you guys and gals. As I get deeper into my business I am trying to stretch my creativity. With that being said do you have any recommends on companies that off traditional scren feel on large transfer papers. I use ace but I need larger then they can provide....

Rags


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

How large does ace give you and how large do you need?


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Enough to go from the bottom of a hoodie or tee to mid shoulder


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

rags16 said:


> Enough to go from the bottom of a hoodie or tee to mid shoulder


That does not really tell us much. Your description would depend on the size of the shirt. You printing mainly child or adult? Adult smalls or adult XXL's?

What size are you getting from Ace?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

F&M I think has 17 inch


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry for the inept response...a bit tired. Ok from Ace I use their 11X13 size sheet for adult garments sizes S-XL


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

F&M goes up to 12.75x19, but only in quantities of 500+.

Versatranz goes up 11.5" x 17.5"

M&M goes up to 20x28 in quantities of 250+, 14x20 in quantities of 25+. They have no set pricing though, every job must be quoted.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I last bought from F&M and only order 50 sheets..ganged so I maxed out my return..


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> I last bought from F&M and only order 50 sheets..ganged so I maxed out my return..


Yeah, in the past I've ganged four or five orders on those jumbo sheets but they stopped selling them in small quanities.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I just remembered that Dowling also sells large transfers up to 30", in quantities as few as 100.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I 2nd Rick on the Dowling Choice. They can actually print 23.5" X 36".


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Does Dowling have a price list or does every job have to be quoted?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I have a price list. Want it?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

splathead said:


> I have a price list. Want it?


Definitely. You can send it to the email in my profile. I opened an account with them because I was interested in their stock transfers but I don't have a price list for their custom work.


----------



## charmthepi (Sep 10, 2008)

splathead said:


> I 2nd Rick on the Dowling Choice. They can actually print 23.5" X 36".


what is there website? thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Dowling Graphics Inc.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

charmthepi said:


> what is there website? thanks


Dowling Graphics Inc.


----------

